# Hübscheste Moderatorin



## Rolli (13 Juni 2009)

Ihr habt gewählt die hübscheste Moderatorin Deutschlands ist :

Marlene Lufen


----------



## ErwinLinde (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Hübscheste Moderatorn*

Schwer die hübscheste auszuwählen.. Wer mir sehr gut gefällt, da kommt mir spontan Maybrit Illner in den Sinn.. :dancing:


----------



## frontman (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Hübscheste Moderatorn*

Charlotte Engelhardt.


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Hübscheste Moderatorn*

Simone Panteleit


----------



## gamma (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Hübscheste Moderatorn*

Charlotte Engelhardt.Charlotte Engelhardt.Charlotte Engelhardt.Charlotte Engelhardt.


----------



## floyd (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Hübscheste Moderatorn*

Inka Bause


----------



## zolianita (21 Juni 2009)

rolli schrieb:


> Ihr habt gewählt die hübscheste Moderatorin Deutschlands ist :
> 
> Marlene Lufen



Mit abstand


----------



## zolianita (21 Juni 2009)

Marlene Lufen die schönste


----------



## Fr33chen (21 Juni 2009)

*Anika Kipp* ist auch immer wieder nett anzusehen.
Aber liegt wohl vor allem am sympathischen Auftreten.
Die hübscheste? Schwierig ^^


----------



## ironbutterfly (21 Juni 2009)

Nazan Eckes!


----------



## johncen (21 Juni 2009)

Ist doch ganz klar! Charlotte Engelhardt!:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2009)

Claudia Kleinert.


----------



## jean58 (24 Juli 2009)

ganz klar annika eckes vor annemarie engelhardt und auf platz eins nadine krüger


----------



## Alibaba13 (24 Juli 2009)

Karen Heinrichs find Ich Arsch Geil!


----------



## Nipplepitcher (24 Juli 2009)

Alibaba13 schrieb:


> Karen Heinrichs find Ich Arsch Geil!



Das stimmt


----------



## ShiningEyes (24 Juli 2009)

Karen Heinrichs und Annemarie Warnkross!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Juli 2009)

Annemarie Warnkross.


----------



## tweety123 (24 Juli 2009)

Mit grossem Vorsprung 

Beate Igel


----------



## johncen (29 Juli 2009)

Natürlich immer noch sexy Charlotte Engelhardt!


----------



## eibersberger (29 Juli 2009)

Collien Fernandes!


----------



## Walt (29 Juli 2009)

Miriam Pielhau


----------



## Angel2009 (30 Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt Nazan Eckes und .... wie hieß sie gleich, die mal im Frühstücksfernsehen von Sat.1 war und jetzt abend das Magazin macht? Blonde Haare....mist, mir is grad der Name entfallen


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2009)

Angel2009 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Nazan Eckes und .... wie hieß sie gleich, die mal im Frühstücksfernsehen von Sat.1 war und jetzt abend das Magazin macht? Blonde Haare....mist, mir is grad der Name entfallen



Annika Kipp ?


----------



## jean58 (31 Juli 2009)

Annika kipp


----------



## betzdorf (1 Aug. 2009)

Immer noch: COLLIEN!


----------



## Gamer2 (2 Aug. 2009)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## dodo (2 Aug. 2009)

Anneke Dürkopp stellt die alle in den Schatten!


----------



## neman64 (2 Aug. 2009)

Meine Top 5

1.Inka Bause
2.Britt Hadegorn
3.Sonja Kraus
4.Andrea Kiwwl
5.Susanne Kronzucker


----------



## Sankmartin (4 Aug. 2009)

Nadin Krüger


----------



## Constantine (4 Aug. 2009)

Lichtenegger Elke
und Cathy Zimmermann

wunderschön diese beiden Frauen!!


----------



## creax (5 Aug. 2009)

Collien Fernandes
Johanna Klum
Nazan Eckes
Gülcan Kamps

nummero 5 fehlt leider


----------



## bigmike67 (6 Aug. 2009)

Inka Bause


----------



## jogi50 (6 Aug. 2009)

Nazan Eckes natürlich!!!


----------



## mohair (9 Aug. 2009)

find sonja zietlow nicht ganz schlecht


----------



## haller (17 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hübscheste Moderatorn*



floyd schrieb:


> Inka Bause



sehr gute Wahl!!!!!!


----------



## Scofield (17 Aug. 2009)

Annika Kipp ist wohl die hübscheste!


----------



## zolianita (17 Aug. 2009)

die schönste marlene


----------



## Akon (18 Aug. 2009)

Gülcan Kamps


----------



## Buterfly (18 Aug. 2009)

Johanna Klum


----------



## johncen (21 Aug. 2009)

Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung! Natürlich ist Charlotte Engelhardt immer noch die hübscheste Moderatorin!


----------



## Sucre (21 Aug. 2009)

Hm, ich würd hier auf Collien setzen, allerdings ist auch Charlotte Engelhardt
außerordentlich hübsch. :hearts:


----------



## honkey (22 Aug. 2009)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## bigmike67 (1 Sep. 2009)

Inka Bause


----------



## johncen (4 Sep. 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt:hearts:


----------



## sigma_Destructor (8 Sep. 2009)

1. Collien Fernandes
2. Annemarie Warnkross
3. Joanna Klum


----------



## Coldwaran (10 Sep. 2009)

Meine Top- Wahl wären:
1. Madeleine Wehle ( bei Madeleine fliegt mir die Luft weg, wenn sie im Ledermini & Nylons moderiert)
2. Annemarie Warnkross / Nazan Eckes (kann mich zwischen den beiden nicht genau festlegen)
3. Alida Kurras
4. Bettina Cramer
5. Anna Heesch
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Anika Kipp
9.Collien Fernandes / Nova Meierhenrich (hier auch wieder patt situatation)
10. Gülcan Kamps


----------



## heng0101 (13 Sep. 2009)

ich vote für Alida Kurras


----------



## Spongi75 (13 Sep. 2009)

Super Ergebnis!:thumbup:


----------



## fastfreddy (15 Sep. 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## gamma (20 Sep. 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## Hoko (25 Sep. 2009)

Für mich nur Nazan Eckes... ;-)


----------



## aromabar (28 Sep. 2009)

Eine gute Wahl!


----------



## kane76 (29 Sep. 2009)

Hübscheste Moderatorin!!!

Ich finde Gülcan Kamps!!!


----------



## johncen (30 Sep. 2009)

:laola: Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## prinz-marco (30 Sep. 2009)

Stefanie Puls von N24 !


----------



## chris1712 (2 Nov. 2009)

Karen Heinrichs,Marlene Laufen,Anika Kipp.und Nadine K


----------



## Stefan24100 (2 Nov. 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt oder Verena Wriedt


----------



## blackpearl (20 Nov. 2009)

Ganz klar Nazan Eckes.Find die Frau einfach Hammer.


----------



## Quick Nick (21 Nov. 2009)

ganz klar Annika Kipp

danach kommen noch Alida Kurras, Sandra Ahrabian und Eva Brenner hinzu


----------



## Hackmann (24 Nov. 2009)

Madeleine Wehle = Zuckerschnute


----------



## chris1712 (25 Nov. 2009)

Marlene Lufen.Karen Heinrichs.Anika Kipp.Britt


----------



## mannimanfred (27 Nov. 2009)

thx


----------



## sigma30v6 (27 Nov. 2009)

Hi,ich würde auch für Nazan Eckes stimmen wollen !!


----------



## Q (27 Nov. 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit unsrer Super-Moderatorin Claudia?!?   :mussweg:


----------



## veliki100 (29 Nov. 2009)

Annemarie Warnkross.


----------



## Rainer Wenger (29 Nov. 2009)

Da gibt es doch einige: 

1. Sonya Kraus
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Miriam Wimmer
4. Nela Panghy-Lee


----------



## Stranger777 (29 Nov. 2009)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## RehFuxx (6 Dez. 2009)

Marlene - großer Abstand
:thumbup:


----------



## Stoney (6 Dez. 2009)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## KaterKlaus (9 Dez. 2009)

Schwer zu sagen Sonja Kraus is heiss Collien Fernandes is heiss aber auch Annemarie Warnkross is nich schlecht wir ham schon ein paar heisse Damen im TV


----------



## johncen (10 Dez. 2009)

*Charlotte Engelhardt* is the number one!


----------



## üüühhh (12 Dez. 2009)

1.Mareile Höppner
2.Mareile Höppner
3.Mareile Höppner
4.Mareile Höppner
5.Mareile Höppner
6.Mareile Höppner
7.Mareile Höppner


----------



## chris1712 (12 Dez. 2009)

anika kipp


----------



## tillerman3 (15 Dez. 2009)

Es gibt nur eine INKA und somit nur eine Antwort :=)


----------



## tottoa (4 Jan. 2010)

Es geht doch nichts ueber nela panghy lee!!!!


----------



## Dixi1975 (24 Jan. 2010)

cindy aus marzahn


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Feb. 2010)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> *Anika Kipp* ist auch immer wieder nett anzusehen.
> Aber liegt wohl vor allem am sympathischen Auftreten.
> Die hübscheste? Schwierig ^^



Yepp  :thumbup:

und Britt ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## darkdash (3 März 2010)

da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## floyd (3 März 2010)

Inka


----------



## thesloggi (3 März 2010)

cool


----------



## kayhoenig (25 März 2010)

katrin huß in ihren knack engen jeans:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShaK (28 März 2010)

Sandra Ahrabian


----------



## Charme (1 Apr. 2010)

:hearts: GÜLCAN :hearts:


----------



## superriesenechse (1 Apr. 2010)

das teilen sich ganz klar collien und charlotte
wenn ihre brüste echt wären, wär ich auch für gülcan, das selbe gilt auch für
sandra ahrabian


----------



## kayhoenig (1 Apr. 2010)

jeana queen katrin huß


----------



## LeoniR (20 Apr. 2010)

Nela Panghy-Lee:thumbup:


----------



## johncen (20 Apr. 2010)

:hearts: *Charlotte Engelhardt!* :hearts:


----------



## Ferenc (20 Apr. 2010)

ironbutterfly schrieb:


> Nazan Eckes!



Stimme zu


----------



## Hackmann (21 Apr. 2010)

Madeleine Wehle, die Zuckerschnute


----------



## isais (25 Apr. 2010)

Arina Pirayesh
Katrin Huß


----------



## begoodtonite (25 Apr. 2010)

also richtig erotisch ist anne gesthuysen


----------



## solefun (25 Apr. 2010)

Also ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Annemarie Warnkross und Simone Panteleit an erster Stelle.


----------



## PeteConrad (25 Apr. 2010)

Anne Will ist sehr nett!


----------



## Etzel (29 Apr. 2010)

marlene lufen ist sehr nett aber anne will ist ja wohl klar die schönste.


----------



## HotJeans (29 Apr. 2010)

In Deutschland ist es für mich ganz klar Nazan Eckes. Die sieht auch noch super aus, wenn sie keine Tonnen von Schminke im Gesicht trägt. Ihr Lachen ist bezaubernd.
Und in der Schweiz Susanne Wille. Eine Schönheit, die auch noch viel Köpfchen hat.


----------



## Woodstock (7 Mai 2010)

Ana Plasencia


----------



## ninja2211 (12 Mai 2010)

Für mich ist es Aleksandra Bechtel .


----------



## SSmurf (14 Mai 2010)

Sonya Kraus ^^


----------



## cn80 (16 Mai 2010)

Nazan Eckes ist Top


----------



## kayhoenig (1 Juni 2010)

MARLENE LUFEN SEXY HAMMER PO:laola2:


----------



## tommie3 (1 Juni 2010)

Immer noch Frau Schöneberger!


----------



## matze2610 (6 Juni 2010)

auf jeden Fall Katrin Huß


----------



## kaicito (7 Juni 2010)

Die schnuckelige Madeleine Wehle <3


----------



## Dirk-sf (25 Jan. 2011)

*Charlotte Engelhardt!*


----------



## Nordic (25 Jan. 2011)

Definitiv Annika Kipp!


----------



## frankjustel (25 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Hübscheste Moderatorn*

dankeeeeee


----------



## eni (27 Jan. 2011)

Anne Will ist die attraktivste Moderatorin


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2011)

ironbutterfly schrieb:


> Nazan Eckes!



*sehr gute Wahl*


----------



## sapif720 (28 Jan. 2011)

Ganz klar, Anne Will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris1712 (10 Feb. 2011)

Karen Heinrichs.Marlene Lufen .Anika Kipp


----------



## reedy91 (21 März 2011)

annemarie warnkross keine frage keine diskusion


----------



## WOBer_86 (22 März 2011)

1. Sonya Kraus, Collien Fernandes
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Charlotte Engelhardt

Puh, da hab ich mich jetzt schwer getan, ne Reihenfolge zu finden 

Mir fallen bestimmt noch mehr ein^^


----------



## MarkyMark (22 März 2011)

Simone Panteleit :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 März 2011)

1.Nadine Krüger

2.Annika Kipp

3.auch wenns komisch klingt ich mag ihre engen jeans:
Katja Burkard


----------



## rainilenzi (28 März 2011)

collien fernandes


----------



## kayhoenig (29 März 2011)

die süße katrin huß in ihren sexy engen jeans - knack arsch


----------



## Haleakala (15 Apr. 2011)

1. Anneke Dürkopp
2. Mirjam Weichselbraun
3. Nazan Eckes

:WOW:


----------



## cosanostra (15 Apr. 2011)

Sonja Zietlow,Ulla Kock am Brink,Inka Bause,Miriam Lange,Janine Steeger,Jennifer Knäble,Sandra Thier...


----------



## DragScorpion (29 Mai 2011)

1. Kim Heinzelmann
2. Nazan Eckes
2. Johanna Klum


----------



## Beast (27 Dez. 2011)

HotJeans schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist es für mich ganz klar Nazan Eckes. Die sieht auch noch super aus, wenn sie keine Tonnen von Schminke im Gesicht trägt. Ihr Lachen ist bezaubernd.
> Und in der Schweiz Susanne Wille. Eine Schönheit, die auch noch viel Köpfchen hat.



Trifft aber auch für Miriam Rickli zu. Nur dass die noch besser aussieht


----------



## keagan77 (12 Jan. 2012)

na klar marlene


----------



## benmaroni (14 Jan. 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## Carys (15 Jan. 2012)

Miriam Lange!


----------



## erickjime (16 Jan. 2012)

Sin duda, la canariense: Ana Plasencia.


----------



## uws (6 Feb. 2012)

Mit Riesen Abstand
Bettina Cramer

dicht gefolgt von 
Eva Brenner

und
Mirjam Weichselbraun

:WOW:


----------



## straubi (21 Feb. 2012)

Anne Will - definitiv


----------



## Bullet (21 Feb. 2012)

Für mich seit über 10 Jahren Judith Williams.....


----------



## ulzana69 (24 Feb. 2012)

Pamela Großer finde ich sehr Hübsch!


----------



## chris1712 (5 März 2012)

ja-Karen Heinrichs find Ich Arsch Geil!


----------



## NikoTin0815 (5 März 2012)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Annemarie Warnkross.




dem kann ich mich nur anschließen^^


----------



## collins (7 März 2012)

Mirjam Weichselbraun - Österreichs süßeste Versuchung


----------



## Sassi (7 März 2012)

*sandra schneiders:wow::wow:*


----------



## terrybuter (4 Apr. 2012)

Anne Gesthuysen ist super!!!


----------



## atreus36 (4 Apr. 2012)

diejenige, die mich am meisten von allen geil macht, is die britt! mittlerweile hat sie in ihrer sendung ja oft hosen an, aber egal, "er" wächst immer, wenn ich nur an sie denke!!


----------



## sting46 (12 Apr. 2012)

Karen Heinrichs, Marlene Lufen,Simone Panteleit


----------



## Benmon (12 Apr. 2012)

atreus36 schrieb:


> ...aber egal, "er" wächst immer, wenn ich nur an sie denke!!



informationen die die welt nicht braucht


----------



## Dianaownz (16 Apr. 2012)

Kim Heinzelmann , Nazan Eckes, Roberta Bieling,

Kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Joschi17 (16 Apr. 2012)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## michi_012 (16 Apr. 2012)

Andrea Ballschuh
Nadine Krüger
sind einfach geil


----------



## Gärtner66 (14 Mai 2012)

Dagibt´s für mich nur Caroline Beil


----------



## SM100582 (16 Mai 2012)

Schliesse mich dem Gärtner vorbehaltslos an! :thumbup:


----------



## toni67 (16 Mai 2012)

ICH BIN IMMER NOCH SCHARF AUF ANNIKA KIPP...Nur schade dass Sie am Morgens zu sehen ist:thumbup:


----------



## eltenx (24 Juni 2012)

Kim Heinzelmann


----------



## beachkini (24 Juni 2012)

Esther Sedlaczek!


----------



## erickjime (24 Juni 2012)

Ana Plasencia Viva España y la madre que la pario


----------



## Pumi (5 Aug. 2012)

Esther Sedlaczek


----------



## Cav (29 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross vor Nazan Eckes


----------



## Harry4 (29 Sep. 2012)

sehr bildhaft treffend


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

ich glaube, die findet jeder scharf


----------



## Todespolo (1 Okt. 2012)

Annika Kipp


----------



## tomte123 (1 Okt. 2012)

Sandra Ahrabian ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## email11 (4 Okt. 2012)

eibersberger schrieb:


> Collien Fernandes!



jawohl!!! einfach die beschde!:WOW:


----------



## peggy1 (5 Okt. 2012)

Marlen Lufen und Miriam Lange


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Bettina Tietjen (NDR)


----------



## chris1712 (26 Nov. 2012)

Anika Kipp


----------



## krasavec25 (9 Dez. 2012)

Sandra Ahrabian


----------



## hyrican (10 Dez. 2012)

Ich kann mich da auf keine festlegen, es gibt einige und jede hat was bestimmtes, anziehendes an sich.


----------



## kleinerMarius (11 Dez. 2012)

Für mich ist Bitt die schönste aller Frauen !!!!


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

sonja zietlow, ganz eindeutig


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

Judith Rackers.


----------



## bundy78 (24 Apr. 2013)

1. Sonja Zietlow 
2. Britt Reineke


----------



## 1900 (24 Apr. 2013)

Katty Salié
Fatma Mittler-Solak


----------



## katielover (9 Mai 2013)

Yvonne Ransbach


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Annemarie warnkross
Collien Fernades


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Charlotte Engelhardt ist legendär.... Sandra Rieß ist gut, und Kathrin Bauernfeind... vielleicht schafft es eine der beiden letztgenannten ja auch noch einmal aufs Playboy Cover


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Johanna Klum ist schon wirklich was nettes 

Yahooo


----------



## huberdunk (4 Feb. 2014)

kim heinzelmann mit kurzen haaren!


----------



## hefepa (6 März 2014)

die schönste ist Catherine Vogel aus dem WDR Fernsehen:thumbup:


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Katrin Huß


----------



## jklosi (7 März 2014)

ich steh am meisten auf die rtl-morgen-moderatorinnen! 

1. Roberta Bieling (absolute Traumfrau!)
2. Jennifer Knäble
3. Eva Imhof
4. Miriam Lange
5. Annemarie Warnkross oder Miriam Weichselbraun


----------



## frankegerhard10 (7 März 2014)

Marlen lufen ist die schönste


----------



## raw420 (7 März 2014)

Ganz klar, es gibt nur eine Nr. 1

ANNEMARIE CARPENDALE GEB. WARNKROSS

Die Frau mit den schönsten Beinen


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Annett Möller *_*


----------



## chris1712 (15 März 2014)

Anika Kipp und Marlene Lufen


----------



## zed666 (4 Mai 2014)

Nazan Eckes :thumbup:


----------



## Horkus (11 Juni 2014)

So ist es!!!!!


----------



## superfan2000 (10 Nov. 2014)

Stefanie Hertel ist die hübscheste.


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Neske (3 Juli 2015)

Charlotte Engelhardt.


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Kim Heinzelmann


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Mareile Höppner


----------

